# Classifiquem o inverno 2006/07



## Fil (22 Mar 2007 às 02:20)

Agora que o inverno astronómico chegou ao fim, digam ou votem sobre o que acharam dele. Sejam sinceros!


----------



## dj_alex (22 Mar 2007 às 11:50)

Fil disse:


> Agora que o inverno astronómico chegou ao fim, digam ou votem sobre o que acharam dele. Sejam sinceros!



Uma bela merd..........Desculpem a sinceridade.

Acabou por ser um inverno que nevou em Lisboa e arredores, mas pouco mais animação teve que isso. Deve ter sido o Inverno em que menos nevou em Portugal e no resto da Europa.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2007 às 12:50)

Muito fraco este Inverno poucas tempestades e as que ouve foram no Outono, muito pouca neve para não dizer quase nenhuma nota curiosa para o segundo Inverno consecutivo com neve na zona de Lisboa mas apenas isso e nada mais


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2007 às 13:27)

O Inverno foi tão mão que até aqui nos Açores, a chuva e as tempestades que ouveram foram muito poucas. Foi mais dias de sol do que outra coisa


----------



## Nuno (22 Mar 2007 às 14:12)

Péssimo para os amantes de eventos tempestuosos,neve,frio, como nós  Muita fraco mesmo. Vamos esperar e ver o que nos tras o proximo inverno.  Seja bem vindo a Primavera, e que tenhamos um bom verão


----------



## rozzo (22 Mar 2007 às 17:58)

no geral foi fraquinho.. embora relativamente normal.. o Outono foi animado! 
de qq maneira, para qq pessoa da zona de LX, como eu, por mais "fraquinho" que de modo geral em Portugal tenha sido o Inverno, nao deixa de ser 1 Inverno memorável, raro, ou de efeméride. afinal é 1 efeméride nevar cá :P por isso.. ainda que tenha sido 1 episódio mt curto e isolado, marca o Inverno todo, e será lembrado daqui a muitos anos :P


----------



## Seringador (22 Mar 2007 às 18:03)

Bem não foi só para ser do contra mas antes, ressalvar alguns aspectos em pode ser considerado um Inverno perfeito para nós 
Frio de inicio, sol e frio e depois sol e ameno e depois chuva e ameno!
Quaser perfeito (se não fosse o défice de mais de 140mm no conjunto 3 meses, salvo Fevereiro)para a agricultura, não houve grandes estragos, poupança de energia, poucas alergias e até para os comentários de escárnio e mal dizer...
estamos num clima temperado-mediterrâneo e não continental ou temperado húmido ou nórdico 

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08545_90.gif

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08545_90.gif

Foi um Inverno Há anos 40...

Agora a primavera é que está a ser cheia de alergias, gasto maior de energia do que a média para a mm altura do ano, para a agricultura poderá começar a fazer estragos...


----------



## Santos (22 Mar 2007 às 18:29)

Esta internet anda louca, é do inverno...

Gostaria de salientar que neve pelas n/latitudes não é algo que aconteça todos os dias, evidentemente que temos e sempre tivemos entradas frias e com neve, tal também acontece noutras latidutes, por exemplo no Brasil, na Jordânea, na Arabia Saudita, enfim..., sendo que o n/clima é maioritáriamente temperado mediterranico como todos sabemos, embora existam outros tipos de clima que se devem a outros factores tais como a altitude e interioridade (mais longe do mar) mais próximo de Espanha.
É evidente que para determinadas localidades mais a norte e mesmo a centro este inverno foi pobre em termos de neve, no entanto esta situação é ciclica e acontece com muita frequência, se assim não fosse, não iríamos reaver "tabloids" que narram anos com neve.
Para mim, foi um ano excepcional, aliás nunca pensei que podesse tal acontecer, pois nevou e acomulou no dia 28 de Janeiro de 2007, tendo nevado com grande intensidade (pelo menos por aqui) nesse dia, tal qual tinha acontecido no ano passado (29-01-06).
Logo, por dois anos consecutivos nevou por aqui, bem como o frio foi dentro dentro dos padrões normais para a minha zona em Portugal Continental.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2007 às 19:17)

Foi um Inverno curto, mais quente e mais seco que o normal. Os dias de Inverno não foram muitos mas estiveram bem concentrados em dois períodos. Um em Dezembro e outro de meados de Janeiro a inícios de Fevereiro. Por aqui, o melhor do Inverno foi mesmo em Dezembro, com os dias de sincelo e depois as geadas. O maior problema foi mesmo a falta de neve. Não apenas a ausência de neve na cidade, mas principalmente nas montanhas aqui perto. Estas montanhas passaram sem neve a maior parte do Inverno, quando o normal é apresentarem neve de Dezembro a Maio, pelo menos


----------



## Mago (22 Mar 2007 às 19:33)

Tirando aquela semana que chegou aqui aos -4ºC e mais um ou outro dia de chuva normal achei mais interessante o Outono ( Outubro e Novembro) que o dito Inverno. Nem nevou aqui....

Venha a Primavera agora!


----------



## Minho (22 Mar 2007 às 20:39)

Considero que foi um Inverno ligeiramente mais quente que o normal. De resto não se salientou em nada de especial, que tenha excepcionalmente saído da média. Quanto à pouca neve caída, nada que não tenha já presenciado por estas bandas na década de 90.... por alguma razão os anos de referência são os da década de 80.

Agora venha a Primavera e as suas trovoadas!! (essas sim é que andam completamente desaparecidas por estas bandas, salvo um ou outro episódio esporádico...)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2007 às 20:44)

Inverno??? Qual Inverno??? Não vi, não senti nada! Este ano foi assim Verão-Outono-Primavera!    Faltou uma! A minha favorita! Foi mais um ano sem Inverno! Pelos vistos vão ser cada vez mais!  Desde a minha breve existencia, nasci em 85, foi o primeiro ano que nem sequer houve acumulação na minha terra e fica a 700/800m! Uma desilusão! Inverno??? Não me pareceu!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2007 às 20:44)

dj_alex disse:


> Uma bela merd..........Desculpem a sinceridade.
> 
> Acabou por ser um inverno que nevou em Lisboa e arredores, mas pouco mais animação teve que isso. Deve ter sido o Inverno em que menos nevou em Portugal e no resto da Europa.



Deixa que a natureza hade compensar isso de alguma forma  aqui ao lado enterram-se e tem se enterrado em neve   e houve países em que o Inverno foi bem bom e frio os proprios States andam a tremer o dente...Pro ano calhanos a nos


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mar 2007 às 21:38)

A estação que nos faz vibrar ficou apenas marcada pelo pequeno episódio de neve na zona de Lisboa, enfim muito pouco.

Em Bragança o inverno resume-se a 2 ou 3 dias de sincelo no fim de Dezembro, e a 2 ou 3 dias de temperaturas abaixo de -4 em Janeiro.  Este inverno vai ficar marcado para sempre como o primeiro sem acumulação de neve na cidade... Pelo menos eu nunca me lembro de tal situação.

Fica aqui o que de melhor teve  o Inverno nesta região.


http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=790

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=726

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=712

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=585

*O melhor do Inverno em Bragança:*
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=604


----------



## tcpor (23 Mar 2007 às 14:09)

Como geógrafo, tenho a dizer que este Inverno mal se viu.
Aliás, como é natural. Digamos que foi um Inverno "fraquinho", onde as temperaturas não foram tão baixas como o esperado nem registamos grandes ocorrências de precipitação. Contudo, e devido às "variações climáticas" a que o nosso planeta está a atravessar, acho normal este Inverno "apático" e "veraneante"... Infelizmente.

Abraços,


----------



## filipept (23 Mar 2007 às 14:36)

Acho que foi fraquinho  , mesmo em termos de fenomenos mais extremos não se viu grande coisa. Por outro lado concordo com o Seringador, não trouxe grandes estragos, o que pode ser considerado pefeito  .


----------



## Fil (24 Mar 2007 às 00:16)

Eu votei 2, acho que o inverno praticamente se resumiu à última semana de janeiro e uns quantos dias de anticiclone em dezembro e estes últimos em março, dias esses que sinceramente também não foram absolutamente nada de especial! Este inverno fica sem dúvida marcado pela inesperada neve em Lisboa (e alguns locais do Alentejo e Oeste) e pela ausência dela nas zonas onde ela costuma ser presença habitual. Já tivemos invernos mais quentes, mas pelo menos esses tiveram sempre alguma que outra boa situação de neve para cotas médias.

Este inverno marca também o fim de um mini-ciclo de invernos abaixo da média.


----------



## jose leça (24 Mar 2007 às 11:00)

Efectivamente foi um Inverno quente. A temperatura média  simples registada no meu posto de observação, entre 21/12/2006 e 20/03/2007, foi de 12,4ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2007 às 11:47)

Na minha opiniao o inverno foi quase perfeito!!

Devido:

A 'quase' dois furacoes (Gordon e Helene);
Neveu mais uma vez em Lisboa;
Tive nesta zona cheias;
Tive uma Tromba d'agua;
Tive muitas tempestades locais;
O indice de frio em relaçao ao ano passado;
As Situaçoes severas predominaram...

Acho que faz disto a minha votaçao quase perfeita!!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mai 2007 às 16:03)

Separando o Outono do Inverno, pode-se dizer que:
Outono - bastante chuvoso, chovendo acima dos 200% do que é normal em alguns sitios, desde 15 Outubro até á 1ª semana de Dezembro.
Inverno - uma grande "seca", no Algarve choveu 1/2 dias por mês. Nada de frio ou pouco frio, com bastante sol.

Já agora creio que o próximo Inverno 2007/2008 poderá ter uma situação inversa, mas é apenas um palpite .. mas é provável que seja mais pro seco do que outra coisa ...


----------



## squidward (7 Mai 2007 às 20:54)

ya, ta na moda invernos secos...por isso TOMA LA um 2  

o Outono pos o Inverno num cantinho bem escondido 

Ah....e nao NEVOU aqui no Cartaxo, ao contrario do que sucedeu a 29 de janeiro de 2006.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mai 2007 às 22:33)

O inverno foi uma tristeza pouca precipitação e temperaturas mais elevadas que o normal,adorei foi o outono devido às cheias que se registou aki em Olhão por 3 vezes cheio o túnel coisa que já não acontecia já alguna anitos bons, mas só espero que o próximo outuno seja igual ao do ano passado e que o inverno seja muito melhor


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2007 às 20:17)

Voltou a nevar pelo segundo ano consecutivo.
Houve alguns dias com temperaturas muito próximas dos *0 ºC*, mas nunca chegou a descer abaixo disso.
Foi essencialmente um Inverno seco.


----------



## Fil (30 Mai 2007 às 01:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O inverno foi uma tristeza pouca precipitação e temperaturas mais elevadas que o normal,adorei foi o outono devido às cheias que se registou aki em Olhão por 3 vezes cheio o túnel coisa que já não acontecia já alguna anitos bons, mas só espero que o próximo outuno seja igual ao do ano passado e que o inverno seja muito melhor



O outono a unica coisa boa que teve foi mesmo a chuva, porque de resto a nivel de temperaturas foi um autêntico pesadelo, tal como o foi o inverno para a neve. Foi o 2º ou 3º outono mais quente de sempre e o que teve em média as temperaturas mínimas mais altas desde que existem registos.

A unica coisa positiva do inverno 2006/07 é que dificilmente teremos um pior que esse.


----------

